# Reverse macro of flies



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 23, 2012)

50mm f/1.8 reversed on a Canon T3i body, RAW. First 2 the on camera pop up flash was used, and last 2 I followed others advice of diffusing the flash with a sheet of normal printer paper folded and tapped a certain fashion directly in front of it. All have been post processed in Photoshop particularly for softening up harsh glares, increasing contrast, sharpening, and cropping. CC much appreciated and I hope those that saw my previous macro post see this one as well


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 24, 2012)

How do I bump threads?


----------



## ryanwaff (Oct 24, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> How do I bump threads?



Just like that  By posting you bump it.

I really like number four. The flash diffuser didn't appear to work all that effectively. Check this  out, it has some very neat DIY flash diffuser ideas.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 24, 2012)

ryanwaff said:
			
		

> Just like that  By posting you bump it.
> 
> I really like number four. The flash diffuser didn't appear to work all that effectively. Check this  out, it has some very neat DIY flash diffuser ideas.



I know, it was a joke 

It worked better compared to my last one without it. I'll check out your link, thanks!


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 29, 2012)

Bump. Anyone else have CC?


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 29, 2012)

Boop.bump.boopitybump.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 29, 2012)

At least for those of us in the US, and especially those of us in the Eastern US, those 1:30 a.m. and 4 a.m. bumps aren't necessarily garnering you much visibility. 


I like the first and last shots; pretty decent for what you're working with. Before I had OCF and other better equipment for macro, I tried a couple of things. One was sort of similar to the "poor man's ring flash" in the link from ryanwaff above.
The other was kind of my own little softbox/gary fong diffuser thing. It was a little cardboard box cut to fit onto the pop-up flash, then covered with either wax paper or doubled tissue paper (like gift wrap tissue paper). I tended to like the lighting I got from the tissue paper the best.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Nov 1, 2012)

sm4him said:
			
		

> At least for those of us in the US, and especially those of us in the Eastern US, those 1:30 a.m. and 4 a.m. bumps aren't necessarily garnering you much visibility.
> 
> I like the first and last shots; pretty decent for what you're working with. Before I had OCF and other better equipment for macro, I tried a couple of things. One was sort of similar to the "poor man's ring flash" in the link from ryanwaff above.
> The other was kind of my own little softbox/gary fong diffuser thing. It was a little cardboard box cut to fit onto the pop-up flash, then covered with either wax paper or doubled tissue paper (like gift wrap tissue paper). I tended to like the lighting I got from the tissue paper the best.



Thanks and thanks for the idea! I'll give these a shot!


----------



## pgriz (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah.  I think you got the magnification thing right.  Now to work on the light and figure out how to give the right amount of wrap, and hardness/softness.  Using diffusers that Sharon mentioned is a start, but you'll find that good lighting is really important to give good definition to your subject, even in the macro field.


----------

